# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #32: Heated Bed Beta a Success! / General Shipping Info & Use the..

## Eddie

*Project Update #32: Heated Bed Beta a Success! / General Shipping Info & Use the BOM*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Heated Bed Success:*
The initial 25 heated bed upgrades that we sent out to customers for some real world testing have reported no problems whatsoever (save for a crimp connector being bent by the user...we are sending some extra ones with each unit).  We had no shipping damage of them and they were all able to print successfully with ABS.  Please note as mentioned in the previously please make sure if you are in a hot climate to ensure that the electronics have adequate airflow.
*General Shipping Info & BOM*
We are bringing in a couple extra employees to help get all the orders out the door and into your hands for all the Kickstarter backers and beyond.
As the January / Feb backers are starting to get their units please be sure that the first thing you do is unpack and thoroughly inspect the contents of the package for damaged/missing parts just like you would do for an IKEA product.  Please review the Bill of Materials and confirm you have every part as we will only be shipping *one free* replacement order of _MISSING_parts...damaged parts are another story. * *** There is a small set screw that is already installed in your filament drive gear...many users reported that as missing when it was just already installed***** 
*Link to BOM (thanks again Jeepguy!)*
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/2876dpitut...structions.pdf*

----------

